# Patoka lake bowhunters shoot



## jfox (Aug 3, 2008)

The guys a Patoka did a good job of setting up a tough course. It look like a big turn out, someone said Jesse Morehead even showed up. I got a 234 (my 3rd 3-d shoot) what everyone else get?


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Shoot there when I have the chance. Really like their layout. Its a little remote from Vincennes, isn't it?
Nice bunch of people and really good hamburgers/cheeseburgers too.


----------



## jfox (Aug 3, 2008)

It is a good little hike but worth it for a good shoot.The food and people were outstanding...Ill be shooting at blackhawk in Boonville, Indiana on the 24th it is supposed to be a nice shoot.


----------

